# Crate Rest- Mental task ideas



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!

Please give me some ideas to mentally wear out a maniac! Jax's pulled muscle isn't bad enough to make her not want to move so if she's in the crate she's yelling. If she's out of the crate, she runs back and forth thru the house. She just slid on the kitchen floor before I could stop her. I think my horrified gasp scared her into submission for the minute.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep her leashed to you like a puppy, it'll keep her out of trouble and still allow her to have some freedom. It worked for Delgado, hopefully it'll help


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That will make her talk more and I'm trying to work. I need exercises, training ideas that will tire her out mentally.


----------



## Ravena (May 19, 2013)

How does she do with "busy" toys - the kind you have to pull and tug through gaps etc to get to? I've never tried the plush ones as my girl would destroy them but I know there's a variety out there. Or try freezing one of the large kongs with food or goodies inside? Most of the frozen ones last a little while. While she's out of her crate, hide non-messy food all over, under blankets etc.

Chew toys? Is she a big bite gulper or will she chew over a period of time - bully sticks?

One thing we tried way back when we had a hip injury with one of my mother's terriers was car rides - she would sit calmly in the car and watch the world, we'd drive her past livestock and other interesting things for her to watch. Works if the dog likes car rides 

Sorry I don't know the details behind the injury - is it something that would be aggravated by swimming? If your dog is water-friendly you could try a swim injury session if there's a suitable pool near you.

Only other thing I can think of is trying some small-movement trick training. Don't look/cover your eyes is one off the bat, I'm sure there are some others. There's plenty of Youtube videos on teaching this one at least.

It's so frustrating when you have to keep them calm and still after an injury! Good luck!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel your pain. Recon is on crate rest for a pulled muscle in his shoulder. I'm using things like this. 


Everlasting Treat Ball : Combination Treat Ball & Dog Toy at Drs. Foster and Smith

Dog Toys: Dog Bones: Busy Buddy Bouncy Bone & Gnawhide Treats at Drs. Foster & Smith

I put kibble in this one and it makes him work to get it out. 

Everlasting Bento Ball: Dog Treat Toys

Let me know if you come up with anything good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Crate rest = no physical exertion. Food on the floor means a fight with the other 3 dogs. Bully sticks are 30 minutes top and aren't mentally challenging. I need things like Focus that will fry her brain mentally.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone just suggested "Place" to me. Recon could do that also! She needs work on that as well as Focus. I need to work on her paw work but now sure how lifting one pay to slap my hand will hurt her groin as she'll have to balance.

I could work on her stays for down and stand also. Not so sure about the Sits since it hurts her to hold position.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Dog Trick Tutorial: "Cover your eyes!!" - YouTube

Try teaching this trick. May be a useless trick, but it's quiet and teaches focus. (I hope I pasted the url correctly....)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Someone just suggested "Place" to me. Recon could do that also! She needs work on that as well as Focus. I need to work on her paw work but now sure how lifting one pay to slap my hand will hurt her groin as she'll have to balance.
> 
> I could work on her stays for down and stand also. Not so sure about the Sits since it hurts her to hold position.


 
Thanks! That's not a bad idea. I took him out to training today but really just worked on his down stay with distractions. You know, just what a 6 month old puppy who's been crated for a week wants to do. 

I have been giving him the toys in his crate or when I let him out for some cuddle time to keep him occupied. So he isn't chasing the food around. He really has been spending most his time in his crate for the last week. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Dog Trick Tutorial: "Cover your eyes!!" - YouTube
> 
> Try teaching this trick. May be a useless trick, but it's quiet and teaches focus. (I hope I pasted the url correctly....)


Operation Entertain Jax by Placing Tape on her Nose was a big fat failure. She just laid there looking like a goober with tape stuck to her nose. But her eye contact was awesome!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Operation Entertain Jax by Placing Tape on her Nose was a big fat failure. She just laid there looking like a goober with tape stuck to her nose. But her eye contact was awesome!


You could have at least video taped it..I would have been entertained. Then it wouldn't have been a complete failure.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Operation Entertain Jax by Placing Tape on her Nose was a big fat failure. She just laid there looking like a goober with tape stuck to her nose. But her eye contact was awesome!


LOL! Gosh, I can just see her sitting and staring at you wondering what the heck you are doing!!

Can you do games with her finding a toy or food under something? Like she needs to lift a box or bowl to get to it? Or try to put a try on her nose (leave it - almost had K doing that the other day!)?

Saw a great video the other day of a dog that had been taught to "look left" and "look right".


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you tried nose work?






Edit: Oops, Jamie already brought it up!


----------

